# Puppy not cleaning herself!



## Orlascottiedog (Jun 3, 2009)

Hello

I have a 10 week old Scottish Terrier called Orla. She is very lovley and her toilet training is going ok but we still have a few hiccups everyday. However, i am more concerned that she does not seem to clean her bottom or herself at all. So she has waste on herself from where she has been to the toilet, and i know that if she does not clean herslef in the long term this could cause nasty problems. 
So does anyone have any advice on how i can motivate her into doing it? I don't want to start cleaning it for her as she will then not learn she has to do it herself. I shall do this though if it does't improve as i don't want a poorley puppy.
I would be most grateful for any tips that you can share with me.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Dogs don't generally clean themselves of waste, it would be her mother that did that when she's very young and to be honest if she's getting in a mess then I'd be concerned at to why. Is she actually covered in mess at her back end or do you just thinkg she should be cleaning herself after going to the toilet? If she's actually got mess then I'd suggest maybe her diet isn't suitable or she has a medical reason for being unclean.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi welcome to the forum. I use dog wipes on my Yorkie if she gets a bit messy as they do not clean themselves like cats do. I agree with JSR maybe the diet is not right for her or maybe a check up at the vet. has he been injected?


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

*I've never known any of my dogs to clean themselves after elimination.......I usually do if it's necessary (which is rare) as dogs are not like cats unfortunately LOL *


----------



## Orlascottiedog (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. It's not that messy just a little bit of waste, i just wanted to know if it was normal or not. I have two cats and i was just comparing her to them really as they are very clean.
Her diet is bakers puppy dry food, which she seems to enjoy. I shall just keep an eye on it and buy some wipes if she gets messier.
She has her final vaccinations next Thursday, so i can double check with the vet then if the food we are feeding her is suitable. They seemed more than haapy with her progress when we last saw them.
She seems to have given herself a wash throughout the night...so hopefully she will continue to do this from now on.
I think we are just nervous first time dog owners. Even though we have read lots of books and been to a class there seems to be a few things we are just abit unsure about.
So thanks again everyone


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

It is always hard when having a new pup, ultra paranoid about everything!! One thing I will say and please don't take it the wrong way..but Bakers (and I know lots will support me here) isn't the most ideal food. It's high in additives and preservatives and doesn't have the best reputation as a 'quality' dog food. I'm not the best person to recommend which dried food is best for puppy as I feed my dogs raw but there are many threads on the subject. As with any diet changes if you do decide to change you have to do it very slowly.  Good luck and any questions do feel free to ask, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see a piccy of your pup!!


----------



## Dylan & Daisy (Feb 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> It is always hard when having a new pup, ultra paranoid about everything!! One thing I will say and please don't take it the wrong way..but Bakers (and I know lots will support me here) isn't the most ideal food. It's high in additives and preservatives and doesn't have the best reputation as a 'quality' dog food. I'm not the best person to recommend which dried food is best for puppy as I feed my dogs raw but there are many threads on the subject. As with any diet changes if you do decide to change you have to do it very slowly.  Good luck and any questions do feel free to ask, and I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to see a piccy of your pup!!


*Have to say i agree with you JSR and was advised by my breeder as well as several other good friends i have in the dog world NOT to use Baker's as it wasn't good food to use :mellow: A tad difficult to wean them off of too it seems. Im using Royal Canin which Dylan happily chows down on :biggrin5:*

*Yes lots of pics please...we luv puppy pics *


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

AngelXoXo said:


> *Have to say i agree with you JSR and was advised by my breeder as well as several other good friends i have in the dog world NOT to use Baker's as it wasn't good food to use :mellow: A tad difficult to wean them off of too it seems. Im using Royal Canin which Dylan happily chows down on :biggrin5:*
> 
> *Yes lots of pics please...we luv puppy pics *


I also have to agree, when my pup was younger he also had Royal Canin which he loved, which was advised by my vet, so they may advise you


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

I also feed my Yorkie Royal Canin, it was what the Breeder fed her on and we have never needed to change and she is now 17 months old.


----------

